# Upgrading from kernel 3.7 to 3.8 breaks autofs?

## Txema

When i update to kernel 3.8 autofs stops working, it doesn't mount anything nor shows any error so i don't know where to look.

Has anyone seen something like this?

```
Portage 2.1.11.55 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.7.2, glibc-2.16.0, 3.7.1-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.7.1-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-2300_CPU_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8137036 total,   4514968 free

KiB Swap:     524284 total,    524284 free

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 10 Mar 2013 11:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p42

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.5-r1, 1.11.6, 1.13.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.2-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.8 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.16.0

Repositories: gentoo pcsx2 lcd-filtering Chema-s-Overlay

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/polkit-1/actions"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ http://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/snapshots/ http://gentoo.virginmedia.com/ ftp://gentoo.virginmedia.com/sites/gentoo"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/ebuild/working"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/pcsx2 /var/lib/layman/lcd-filtering /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.es.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 amr avx berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative desktopglobe djvu dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread emboss enca encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gif glib hddtemp iconv imagemagick ipv6 java java6 jpeg kde kipi lcdfilter lcms libnotify lm_sensors mad matroska mmx mmxext mng modules mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib musepack nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 quicktime rar raw readline samba schroedinger sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 sse3 sse4 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vdpau vim-syntax vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xft xine xinerama xml xosd xpm xscreensaver xv xvid zip zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="canon ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es es_ES" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

Thanks.

----------

## ce110ut

Hello Txema,

Can you confirm AUTOFS4_FS is enabled?  Can you post your .config file?

----------

## Hu

Do regular NFS mounts work?  We need to determine whether the problem is that you have lost NFS or that your automounter fails to mount NFS successfully.

----------

## Txema

Sorry but i know nothing about NFS, i mount through cifs, if it's the same it works.

```
grep AUTOFS /usr/src/linux-3.8.2-gentoo/.config

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y
```

```
grep NFS /usr/src/linux-3.8.2-gentoo/.config

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V2=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_SWAP is not set

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_FSCACHE is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y
```

```
cat /etc/autofs/auto.master 

# comments removed

/home/chema/.Peliculas_Servidor /etc/auto.pelis         --timeout=5 --ghost

/ebuild /etc/autofs/auto.ebuild --timeout=300
```

```
cat /etc/auto.pelis 

#Samba Shares

pelis       -fstype=cifs,iocharset=utf8         ://servidor/Pelis
```

If you need more information just ask it.

Thanks ^^

----------

## ufepuf

I had the same problem, if you haven't solved it already a workaround would be adding "sec=ntlm":

```
pelis       -fstype=cifs,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlm         ://servidor/Pelis
```

I think it might be fixed with newer kernels

----------

